# PuppetsWar release samurai marine bits.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've seen a few projects over the last year regarding samurai marines, and it looks like the guys at PuppetsWar have too. They previously brought out samurai heads, and these would really finish them off nicely.

PuppetsWar.com


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Didn't these get released a while ago? I remember the heads but not to sure about this


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

woohoo, 
now I can have samurai space marine ninjas with egyptian shoulder pads arriving on to the battlefields in drop pods shaped like fridges ( I may have got a little carried away there )


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Its about bloody time. Now my Ronin WoC can sit next to my Samurai CSM's.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Battman said:


> Didn't these get released a while ago? I remember the heads but not to sure about this


The heads are out quite a while, I just linked so people could imagine them all together.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I wish they didn't come with hands, if they didn't I'd pick up a few.

I use Wargames Factory Samurai swords for my Dark Eldar, they fit perfectly in a 1.5mm hole drilled where the dagger used to be. They aren't heroic scale though.

Kromlech sells Vibro Katanas but they are too expensive for me.

Vibro Katanas


----------

